# Tiger Barbs getting stuck in plastic plants?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

In the last 2 days, in my 10 gallon, (3 plants) I've had 2 tiger barbs die. I've found both of them seemingly stuck in the plants...I've now taken them out but I never had a problem in my 55g..so idk jw what you thought.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

How are The tiger barbs getting along in the smaller tank? Do you see more aggression?
Have you tested the water in the 10gal?
I would say the fish got stuck in the plant after they died.
Could be possibe that one barb had caused the others death.
Any signs of injury?


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> How are The tiger barbs getting along in the smaller tank? Do you see more aggression?
> Have you tested the water in the 10gal?
> I would say the fish got stuck in the plant after they died.
> Could be possibe that one barb had caused the others death.
> Any signs of injury?


No signs of injury, I was kind of thinking that as well. They've been a bit stressed w/ temperature fluctuations (changing water) though and trying to get them from tank to tank. I'll keep an eye out for aggression though. Thanks


----------



## jdm free (Feb 15, 2009)

my tiger barbs love swimming in my fake plants, i have 4 in the tank and they just chill there when they arent schooling with no problems


----------



## impact4 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree that the fish are dying then getting caught. Watch them for a while and see if you can see live one's getting caught. 

While you are at it see if there might be another reason for them to have died.


----------



## Rsai (Mar 4, 2009)

I think its funny!! but if you have a lot of fake plants, chances are they died prior to getting caught in the plants and once they died the water current probably carried them into the plants seeing as how there might be a few in there.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Tiger barbs can be very aggressive amongst themselves if kept in too small a group. Eight to ten is usually recommended as the minimum school size otherwise a dominant barb might start to pick off the weaker members of the school.


----------

